# My Favorite Fettucine



## jkath (Sep 26, 2004)

Thought someone out there might like this  -  
it's plate-licking good 

1 tsp salt
1 Tbsp butter
1/2 onion, chopped
1/2 tsp marjoram
1 c. whipping ceam
1-1/2 c. frozen peas
1 jar real bacon bits (2 or 3 oz)
3 cooked chicken breasts, cut up
1/2 tsp pepper
1 pound fettuccine
2 tsp fresh lemon juice
2 Tbsp butter (for second half)
1 c. milk
4-5 roma tomatoes, in eighths
1 tsp nutmeg
1/4 tsp ground corriander

Boil water in a large kettle & add salt. In a large skillet, melt butter. Add onions & cook till tender. Add marjoram, cream, peas, bacon, chicken & pepper. Cook over medium till all is heated through. Meanwhile, put pasta in boiling water & cook for the time listed on box. To the contents of the skilet, add lemon juice & stir well & heat through. Add the pasta. Mix well & turn off heat. Let sit for 5 minutes. Mix in remaining butter, milk, tomatoes, nutmeg & corriander. Turn heat on low & simmer till tomatoes are hot.


Let me know if anyone tries this one out


----------



## crewsk (Sep 26, 2004)

Yum jkath! Looks wonderful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## marmalady (Sep 26, 2004)

Here's one back at ya!

FETTUCINI W/ARTICHOKES, GARLIC, PARMESAN AND VERMOUTH

6 baby artichokes	
6T olive oil		
12 cloves garlic		
1lb. fettucini
3/4cup dry vermouth	
½ cup Parmesan	
½ cup parsley

Trim artichokes down to tender leaves; quarter and remove choke and place in acidulated water.  
Cook spaghetti according to pkg. directions.  In a large saute pan, heat oil and garlic over medium heat and cook til garlic is light golden brown.  Add artichokes and vermouth, and cook til artichokes are tender, 10-12 minutes.  Toss drained spaghetti in pan with artichokes,and add parsley; place in serving bowl and serve with parmesan.


----------



## jkath (Sep 27, 2004)

mmmmmmmmmmm! :P 
and I love love love artichokes!
Thanks, Marmalady!


----------



## marmalady (Sep 27, 2004)

Me, too!


----------

